# NIE question



## Liana12433 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi all,
just a quickie, I got my NIE card yesterday and a social number but was told by the police fellow that when out and about I have to carry my passport as well, this seemed a strange request for an EU citizen, the card I can understand. Can anyone comment here please, cheers.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Liana12433 said:


> Hi all,
> just a quickie, I got my NIE card yesterday and a social number but was told by the police fellow that when out and about I have to carry my passport as well, this seemed a strange request for an EU citizen, the card I can understand. Can anyone comment here please, cheers.


I think you are meant to carry your passport ,

I just keep a photo copy of it ( I know its probably not right , before some one tells me off again ! )

But I have been stopped by the police before and not had a problem producing the copy ( and copy of my nie which is just a printed a4 green document )

Cheers Tony


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Liana12433 said:


> Hi all,
> just a quickie, I got my NIE card yesterday and a social number but was told by the police fellow that when out and about I have to carry my passport as well, this seemed a strange request for an EU citizen, the card I can understand. Can anyone comment here please, cheers.


Spanish citizens have to carry national photo ID at all times - their DNI card - and everyone else living in Spain has to carry national photo ID too

Us Brits only have a passport to fit that criteria - though I admit that I never carry mine unless I know I'll need it - & I've never been asked to show it, either, except when I've known in advance that I'll need it for something


----------



## ptjd (May 27, 2015)

I'm in Europe 4-5x a year, over the last 15 years I have been asked for ID on a train from Antwerp to Brussels and Munich to Saltzburg. I have both times showed my Oklahoma drivers licence with no problems, I did carry a copy of my passport but it was not needed. I have never been asked in Spain but I personally never carry my passport around, just my drivers licence with a picture on it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2015)

I never carry my passport nor NIE number with me. I usually have them on my mobile phone as a photo.

If the person who has stopped you is not happy with that you can explain to them your photo identification card is at the house/car/hotel whatever.

This is technically a criminal offence in Spain but no one has been charged for the offence yet.

You can take your UK passport and NIE to a gestor to have the photocopy stamped/legalized if you feel comfortable.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nigelk said:


> I never carry my passport nor NIE number with me. I usually have them on my mobile phone as a photo.
> 
> If the person who has stopped you is not happy with that you can explain to them your photo identification card is at the house/car/hotel whatever.
> 
> ...


To a notary, not a gestor


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

.... because I'm a pedant ....

There's no such thing as an NIE card - what you have is your 'certificate of registration on the list of foreigners' or 'residencia' as many call it. Yes, your NIE number is on it but it's far more than just that.


Question: If every one else in EU has to carry id with them, why don't the Brits have to in UK???


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a credit card sized laminated copy of my passport. I know technically you should have it notorised but I have never bothered.

This is the photo ID I carry with me.

There is a fine of €500 for not carrying your ID (not just residents - everyone in Spain needs to) but as said above it is rarely, if ever enforced.

I use mine mainly as ID when using my debit card in the supermarket.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> .... because I'm a pedant ....
> 
> There's no such thing as an NIE card - what you have is your 'certificate of registration on the list of foreigners' or 'residencia' as many call it. Yes, your NIE number is on it but it's far more than just that.
> 
> ...


do they??


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> Spanish citizens have to carry national photo ID at all times - their DNI card - and everyone else living in Spain has to carry national photo ID too
> 
> Us Brits only have a passport to fit that criteria - though I admit that I never carry mine unless I know I'll need it - & I've never been asked to show it, either, except when I've known in advance that I'll need it for something


So far, I always produce my Spanish driving licence and it has been accepted without question. I think (don't quote me) the GC take the point of view that, if you have bothered to exchange your driver's licence for a Spanish one and it shows up as being legal (i.e. not a fake), then they take the point of view that you are not likely to be an illegal and therefore what they are seeing is a card the genuinely identifies you.

I think the reason UK residents rail against the thought of ID cards and or computerisation of health records is a fear of 1984 and, given the dubious nature of some politicians, that may be a very real fear.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> So far, I always produce my Spanish driving licence and it has been accepted without question. I think (don't quote me) the GC take the point of view that, if you have bothered to exchange your driver's licence for a Spanish one and it shows up as being legal (i.e. not a fake), then they take the point of view that you are not likely to be an illegal and therefore what they are seeing is a card the genuinely identifies you.
> 
> I think the reason UK residents rail against the thought of ID cards and or computerisation of health records is a fear of 1984 and, given the dubious nature of some politicians, that may be a very real fear.


not everyone has a driving licence of any description..........


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Liana12433 said:


> Hi all,
> just a quickie, I got my NIE card yesterday and a social number but was told by the police fellow that when out and about I have to carry my passport as well, this seemed a strange request for an EU citizen, the card I can understand. Can anyone comment here please, cheers.


You are legally required to carry PHOTO identification which is why the police officer told you to carry your passport. A driving licence card is also acceptable as ID



tonymar said:


> I think you are meant to carry your passport ,
> 
> I just keep a photo copy of it ( I know its probably not right , before some one tells me off again ! )
> 
> ...


I have only been asked for ID twice. Once about 30 years ago in an ovenight train where the police officer almost had a fit when I produced a photocopy of my passport. Nothing happened in the end, I think because I was able to argue back at him in Spanish that I thought it quite likelythat my official ID might get stolen on a night train. Or maybe it was because I was a single young female traveling on my own
The last time was about a year ago when I was stopped in my car (the only time I've been stopped) and I produced my driving licence.



nigelk said:


> I never carry my passport nor NIE number with me. I usually have them on my mobile phone as a photo.
> 
> If the person who has stopped you is not happy with that you can explain to them your photo identification card is at the house/car/hotel whatever.
> 
> ...


See above
I think it may depend on which region you live in as well.

Have you actually showed your mobile phone picture of your ID to o anything official? I'd be really surprised if it was accepted!



DunWorkin said:


> I have a credit card sized laminated copy of my passport. I know technically you should have it notorised but I have never bothered.
> 
> This is the photo ID I carry with me.
> 
> ...


I suspect it's enforced if you are under suspicion of having done something ie it's used as an "excuse" for picking up people suspected of xyz or people who are a bit out of order in public. In other words if you're not doing anything iffy it's unlikely you'll get picked up for not carrying your passport.



baldilocks said:


> So far, I always produce my Spanish driving licence and it has been accepted without question. I think (don't quote me) the GC take the point of view that, if you have bothered to exchange your driver's licence for a Spanish one and it shows up as being legal (i.e. not a fake), then they take the point of view that you are not likely to be an illegal and therefore what they are seeing is a card the genuinely identifies you.
> 
> I think the reason UK residents rail against the thought of ID cards and or computerisation of health records is a fear of 1984 and, given the dubious nature of some politicians, that may be a very real fear.


The idea that ID cards = 1984 is so outdated. People need to wake up to the fact that we are being tracked constantly in our everyday lives. Every Google search, every visit to a cashpoint, every call on a mobile, every visit to a big supermarket, every time you get petrol etc etc your have been recorde and are trackable. Having an ID card is the least of it!


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You are legally required to carry PHOTO identification which is why the police officer told you to carry your passport. A driving licence card is also acceptable as ID
> 
> 
> I have only been asked for ID twice. Once about 30 years ago in an ovenight train where the police officer almost had a fit when I produced a photocopy of my passport. Nothing happened in the end, I think because I was able to argue back at him in Spanish that I thought it quite likelythat my official ID might get stolen on a night train. Or maybe it was because I was a single young female traveling on my own
> ...



Hi Pesky

lifes much easier when you can argue back ! , Over the years I have noticed life for us has got much easier as our ability to argue back has increased !

I dont want to stereo type but have found a lot of Spanish people love to say No , and hope you will go away , great when you can give them a mouthful back and turn things around !!!!! 

Cheers Tony


----------

